# Help with Halloween Dugout Decorating ideas



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

What's the name of your son's team?


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Obviously, you'll need a lot of fake Bats hanging around!


----------



## nmcnary17 (Aug 19, 2010)

Our team name is Capital Mudcats


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

what does the dugout look like--is it an actual dugout (semi-below ground) or is it just a bench seating area surrounded by fence? Need to know more about what you are working with.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

One of those big inflatable cats covered in mud on top of the dugout


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

HOw about a "Field of Dreams" theme and call it "Field of Screams" You could put cornstalks around the dugout and have scary pumpkins and a scarecrow with an old tattered jersey and ball cap. or pumpkin sentinels , pumpkin rot style. 

I'll keep thinking of something wiith the team name..........


----------



## nmcnary17 (Aug 19, 2010)

ok had to do some checking because the location of the field is over 100 miles away but it is a bench seating area surrounded by fence.

Offmymeds - Field of Screams that is a great theme idea. I like it. 

I do have a couple of the walgreens skeletons that I can use. Was thinking I could make one of them a baseball vendor.

Thank you guys for the ideas so far. Keep them coming...


----------



## OctoberDream (Aug 7, 2011)

"Devils in the outfield" in lieu of "Angels in the outfield". (Each team member needs to make their own ghost, that follows them around.)


----------



## Shikigami (Aug 5, 2011)

I know you've already thought of this, but I can't resist a bad pun as a prop:


----------



## nmcnary17 (Aug 19, 2010)

That is awesome baseball bat...


----------



## StonebridgeCemetery (Jun 26, 2011)

I love the idea. Right up my alley. Baseball and Halloween? Yes!

I have an extensive collection of broken bats that I collect throughout the season. Here is a link to something I created.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...o-you-do-broken-baseball-bat.html#post1179340


----------



## nmcnary17 (Aug 19, 2010)

K. What about haveing a reaper pitching to a skeleton with a plasic black bat with Capital Mudcats wrote on the bat and I might be able to have one behind the plate as a catcher (would just have to figure out how to wire him in that position with a catcher mask), skeleton vendor, a skeleton with latter climbing on the dugout, and big spider on top. Thoughts.... hmm might have to see about getting another walgreens skeleton...


----------

